# das 6 pro or das 6 pro plus



## devilnev (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi all I am new here and trying to sort out a polisher .
So far from various threads I have read the das 6 pro is the one that every one recommends for a beginner 
After a bit of window shopping it seems I am moving towards the das 6 pro plus model with the 15mm throw . is this model ok for a beginner .
The polisher will be used on 2008 BMW X5 ( Black) so a lot of panels to polish so any advice on materials to be used on it would be welcome ie pads and polish


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Das6pro plus
Arm it with the koch range and its job done


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

As above, though the Das 6 is still a very capable machine, and I'd have another in a shot!! :thumb: as a starter machine it is a reasonable price and you may pick one up second hand!! :thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Deffo das6 pro


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Agreed ian the small throw has its place in the armoury
BUT on a 2008 beemer a small throw is going to take ages. The larger throw on the harder paints pay dividends in both gloss level, ease of use, and speed of correction.
Basicly the power of a rotary with the safe feeling of a da without the huge vibration level.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Pro plus all day long. I had the das6 pro and recently upgraded to the pro plus. Such a better machine and with the larger throw on such a large car will make it a breeze. 
I recommend the scholl range to use with the machine


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If you've got the money to buy the pro+ it's a no brainer it'll save you time whilst achieving a better finish.


----------



## devilnev (Apr 15, 2015)

well the das 6 pro has a 8mm throw/orbit where as the das 6 pro plus has a 15mm throw/orbit so is the 15mm enough .well it is almost double that of the das pro 6.. I see that has already been answered while I typed this out ......ok looks like the 6 pro plus is what it is going to be


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was torn between the das 6 pro plus or the cg shinemaster s8, although the das had a bigger throw in the end am glad i went for the s8 as its more than capable in reaching every where i need it to, i didnt want a situation of having to use both machines to get to places so was looking at something to replace my dodo buff daddy while i have the spin doctor there for other time's.
Faster working's too and with my car capable of correction polish,refine and glaze whole car within 2 hours which has been ideal with the changing weather's.

Das6 pro plus would be my choice if comparing the 2 you have in mind.


----------



## devilnev (Apr 15, 2015)

ok after deciding on the DAS6 PRO PLUS I have come across the DAS21 21mm throw for only £119.95 would this be a better choice than the 6 Plus .....


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

21mm throw is too big in my opinion. You can't get it into the smaller areas. 15mm is the ideal orbit for a dual action. I'd go for the pro plus. It really is an awesome machine. Best purchase iv ever made.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i have the pro plus with 15 mm throw, very capable machine, 

will be keeping it with other machines

i like the power it has but also very nice control

ive been getting good results with microfibre pads with it


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

steve from wath said:


> i have the pro plus with 15 mm throw, very capable machine,
> 
> will be keeping it with other machines
> 
> ...


From the legend himself.......


----------



## devilnev (Apr 15, 2015)

ok that's my mind made up forget the 21mm throw definitely going for the pro plus , next thing to sort out is the lotions and potions lol


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Well done. Pro plus is amazing. As bmw have a reputation for having hard paint I'd take a look at either scholl or koch chemie polishes. Flexipads hex pads are also really good imo


----------



## devilnev (Apr 15, 2015)

ok the DAS-6 pro plus has been ordered and will be delivered tomorrow (Tuesday ) next will be stock up with pads , have two chemical guys hex logic pads (white and orange ) and some detailing tape ...


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd love to get a DAS-6 Pro+ unfortunately money does not allow at the moment 

All the best with your new kit dude :buffer:


----------

